# USB wireless adapter interface configuration requires "service netif restart" after reboot



## Kurko2468 (Nov 27, 2018)

So I have been tried to setup a wireless connection on start up but it seems that the system does not see the wireless adapter when bringing up the interface, which is loaded later

After reboot `service netif restart` outputs this:

```
Stopping Network: lo0 em0.
lo0: flags=8048<LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        groups: lo
em0: flags=8c02<BROADCAST,OACTIVE,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 90:fb:a6:46:b0:53
        hwaddr 90:fb:a6:46:b0:53
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: no carrier
Created wlan(4) interfaces: wlan0.
wpa_supplicant already running?  (pid=1053).
dhclient already running?  (pid=1067).
Starting Network: lo0 em0 wlan0.
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        groups: lo
em0: flags=8c02<BROADCAST,OACTIVE,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 90:fb:a6:46:b0:53
        hwaddr 90:fb:a6:46:b0:53
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: no carrier
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 94:0c:6d:87:56:28
        hwaddr 94:0c:6d:87:56:28
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
        ssid "" channel 2 (2417 MHz 11g)
        regdomain ETSI country PL authmode WPA1+WPA2/802.11i privacy MIXED
        deftxkey UNDEF txpower 30 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS wme
        roaming MANUAL bintval 0
        groups: wl
```

`dmesg` after `service netif restart`

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2018 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE #0 r335510: Fri Jun 22 04:32:14 UTC 2018
    root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 6.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_600/final 326565) (based on LLVM 6.0.0)
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         650  @ 3.20GHz (3192.07-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x20652  Family=0x6  Model=0x25  Stepping=2
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x98e3fd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 3949465600 (3766 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <ACRSYS APIC0935>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
Firmware Warning (ACPI): 32/64X length mismatch in FADT/Gpe0Block: 128/64 (20171214/tbfadt-748)
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 6
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1596035642 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80ff4550, 0) error 19
nexus0
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <ACRSYS ACRPRDCT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET4" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pcib0: _OSC returned error 0x10
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xfbee0000-0xfbefffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
vgapci0: Boot video device
hdac0: <ATI RV810 HDA Controller> mem 0xfbebc000-0xfbebffff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.6.1-k> port 0xcc00-0xcc1f mem 0xfbdc0000-0xfbddffff,0xfbdfc000-0xfbdfcfff irq 20 at device 25.0 on pci0
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: Ethernet address: 90:fb:a6:46:b0:53
em0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/1024, RX 1/1024
ehci0: <Intel PCH USB 2.0 controller USB-B> mem 0xfbdfa000-0xfbdfa3ff irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus0: EHCI version 1.0
usbus0 on ehci0
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
hdac1: <Intel Ibex Peak HDA Controller> mem 0xfbdf4000-0xfbdf7fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.0 on pci0
pcib2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.1 on pci0
pcib3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.2 on pci0
pcib4: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 28.3 on pci0
pcib5: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.4 on pci0
pcib6: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
pci2: <serial bus, FireWire> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.6 on pci0
pcib7: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 28.7 on pci0
pcib8: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci1: <Intel PCH USB 2.0 controller USB-A> mem 0xfbdf8000-0xfbdf83ff irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci1
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
pcib9: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib9
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci0: <Intel Ibex Peak AHCI SATA controller> port 0xc880-0xc887,0xc800-0xc803,0xc480-0xc487,0xc400-0xc403,0xc080-0xc09f mem 0xfbdf2000-0xfbdf27ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 6 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
ahciem0: <AHCI enclosure management bridge> on ahci0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
driver bug: Unable to set devclass (class: atkbdc devname: (unknown))
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xce7ff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Realtek ALC888 HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC888 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Realtek ALC888 (Analog 5.1+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,22,21,27 and 24,25,26 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Realtek ALC888 (Rear Digital)> at nid 30 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Realtek ALC888 (Onboard Digital)> at nid 17 on hdaa1
ugen0.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus1
uhub0: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ses0 at ahciem0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
ses0: <AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 1.00 0001> SEMB S-E-S 2.00 device
ses0: SEMB SES Device
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <ST3500418AS CC44> ATA8-ACS SATA 2.x device
ada0: Serial Number 9VM9V994
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors)
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s4a [rw]...
cd0 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <ATAPI DVD A  DH16AASH SA15> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
random: unblocking device.
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0020> at usbus1
uhub2 on uhub1
uhub2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0020, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus1
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0020> at usbus0
uhub3 on uhub0
uhub3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0020, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus0
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub2: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x05e3 USB2.0 Hub> at usbus0
uhub4 on uhub3
uhub4: <vendor 0x05e3 USB2.0 Hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/8.01, addr 3> on usbus0
uhub4: MTT enabled
ugen1.3: <Logitech USB Optical Mouse> at usbus1
uhub4: 4 ports with 4 removable, bus powered
ugen0.4: <LOGITECH G110 G-keys> at usbus0
ukbd0 on uhub4
ukbd0: <LOGITECH G110 G-keys, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.01, addr 4> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
ums0 on uhub2
ums0: <Logitech USB Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/72.00, addr 3> on usbus1
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
ugen0.5: <vendor 0x046d Gaming Keyboard G110> at usbus0
ukbd1 on uhub4
ukbd1: <vendor 0x046d Gaming Keyboard G110, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 5> on usbus0
kbd3 at ukbd1
uhid0 on uhub4
uhid0: <vendor 0x046d Gaming Keyboard G110, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 5> on usbus0
ugen0.6: <ATHER USB2.0 WLAN> at usbus0
otus0 on uhub3
otus0: <ATHER USB2.0 WLAN, rev 2.00/1.06, addr 6> on usbus0
otus0: MAC/BBP AR9170, RF AR9102, MIMO 2T2R, address 94:0c:6d:87:56:28
ugen0.7: <Generic Mass Storage Device> at usbus0
umass0 on uhub3
umass0: <Generic Mass Storage Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 7> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4001
umass0:7:0: Attached to scbus7
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Generic- SD/MMC 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI device
da0: Serial Number 058F63626420
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
da1 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus7 target 0 lun 1
da1: <Generic- Compact Flash 1.01> Removable Direct Access SCSI device
da1: Serial Number 058F63626420
da1: 40.000MB/s transfers
da1: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
da1: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
da2 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus7 target 0 lun 2
da2: <Generic- SM/xD Picture 1.02> Removable Direct Access SCSI device
da2: Serial Number 058F63626420
da2: 40.000MB/s transfers
da2: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
da2: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
da3 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus7 target 0 lun 3
da3: <Generic- MS/MS-Pro 1.03> Removable Direct Access SCSI device
da3: Serial Number 058F63626420
da3: 40.000MB/s transfers
da3: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
da3: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
uhid1 on uhub4
uhid1: <LOGITECH G110 G-keys, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.01, addr 4> on usbus0
device_attach: uhid1 attach returned 12
info: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
drmn0: <Cedar PRO [Radeon HD 5450/6350]> on vgapci0
info: [drm] RADEON_IS_PCIE
info: [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (CEDAR 0x1002:0x68F9 0x174B:0xE145).
info: [drm] register mmio base: 0xFBEE0000
info: [drm] register mmio size: 131072
info: [drm] radeon_atrm_get_bios: ===> Try ATRM...
info: [drm] radeon_atrm_get_bios: pci_find_class() found: 0:1:0:0, vendor=1002, device=68f9
info: [drm] radeon_atrm_get_bios: Get ACPI device handle
info: [drm] radeon_acpi_vfct_bios: ===> Try VFCT...
info: [drm] radeon_acpi_vfct_bios: Get "VFCT" ACPI table
info: [drm] radeon_acpi_vfct_bios: Failed to get "VFCT" table: AE_NOT_FOUND
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: ===> Try IGP's VRAM...
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: VRAM base address: 0xd0000000
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: Map address: 0xfffff800d0000000 (262144 bytes)
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: Incorrect BIOS signature: 0xFFFF
info: [drm] radeon_read_bios: ===> Try PCI Expansion ROM...
info: [drm] radeon_read_bios: Map address: 0xfffff800000c0000 (131072 bytes)
info: [drm] ATOM BIOS: CEDAR
drmn0: info: VRAM: 512M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000001FFFFFFF (512M used)
drmn0: info: GTT: 512M 0x0000000020000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF
info: [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=512M, BAR=256M
info: [drm] RAM width 64bits DDR
[TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 2009612 kiB
[TTM] Initializing pool allocator
info: [drm] radeon: 512M of VRAM memory ready
info: [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.
info: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).
info: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
info: [drm] MSI enabled 1 message(s)
drmn0: info: radeon: using MSI.
info: [drm] radeon: irq initialized.
info: [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072
info: [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 8086:41 = 2/0
info: [drm] enabling PCIE gen 2 link speeds, disable with radeon.pcie_gen2=0
info: [drm] Loading CEDAR Microcode
info: [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x0000000000040000).
drmn0: info: WB enabled
drmn0: info: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000020000c00 and cpu addr 0x0xfffff8003f112c00
drmn0: info: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000020000c0c and cpu addr 0x0xfffff8003f112c0c
info: [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs
info: [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 1 usecs
info: [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs
info: [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs
info: [drm] radeon_device_init: Taking over the fictitious range 0xd0000000-0xe0000000
radeon_iicbb0 on drmn0
iicbus0: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb0 addr 0xff
iic0: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus0
radeon_iicbb1 on drmn0
iicbus1: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb1 addr 0xff
iic1: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus1
radeon_iicbb2 on drmn0
iicbus2: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb2 addr 0xff
iic2: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus2
radeon_iicbb3 on drmn0
iicbus3: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb3 addr 0xff
iic3: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus3
radeon_iicbb4 on drmn0
iicbus4: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb4 addr 0xff
iic4: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus4
radeon_iicbb5 on drmn0
iicbus5: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb5 addr 0xff
iic5: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus5
radeon_iicbb6 on drmn0
iicbus6: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb6 addr 0xff
iic6: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus6
radeon_iicbb7 on drmn0
iicbus7: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb7 addr 0xff
iic7: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus7
info: [drm] Radeon Display Connectors
info: [drm] Connector 0:
info: [drm]   HDMI-A-1
info: [drm]   HPD1
info: [drm]   DDC: 0x6460 0x6460 0x6464 0x6464 0x6468 0x6468 0x646c 0x646c
info: [drm]   Encoders:
info: [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1
info: [drm] Connector 1:
info: [drm]   DVI-I-1
info: [drm]   HPD4
info: [drm]   DDC: 0x6450 0x6450 0x6454 0x6454 0x6458 0x6458 0x645c 0x645c
info: [drm]   Encoders:
info: [drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY
info: [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1
info: [drm] Connector 2:
info: [drm]   VGA-1
info: [drm]   DDC: 0x6430 0x6430 0x6434 0x6434 0x6438 0x6438 0x643c 0x643c
info: [drm]   Encoders:
info: [drm]     CRT2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2
info: [drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control
info: [drm] radeon: power management initialized
info: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector DVI-I-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DVI-I-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector VGA-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.VGA-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] fb mappable at 0xD0142000
info: [drm] vram apper at 0xD0000000
info: [drm] size 8294400
info: [drm] fb depth is 24
info: [drm]    pitch is 7680
fbd0 on drmn0
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
info: [drm] Initialized radeon 2.29.0 20080528 for drmn0 on minor 0
in6_purgeaddr: err=65, destination address delete failed
wlan0: Ethernet address: 94:0c:6d:87:56:28
wlan0: link state changed to UP
```

This is my /etc/rc.conf

```
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
hostname="ArchBSD"
keymap="es.acc.kbd"
wlans_otus0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
create_args_wlan0="country pl"

# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
```

This is /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
# /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf written by wifimgr(8)

        ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
        eapol_version=2
        ap_scan=1
        fast_reauth=1

network={
        ssid=""
        key_mgmt=NONE
}

network={
        ssid="******"
        priority=5
        bssid=*******
        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
        proto=RSN
        psk="*******"
}
```

And /boot/loader.conf

```
if_otus_load="YES"
otusfw_init_load="YES"
otusfw_main_load="YES"
usb_load="YES"
```

There is another similar thread https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/service-netif-restart-required-on-reboot.66891/ but the solution did not work for me
How can I load the USB wireless adapter before the system tries to bring it up?


----------



## tedbell (Dec 23, 2018)

I have this problem sometimes. I am using the same otus driver. I think it may be a problem with the driver itself. As of FreeBSD 12 the installation program doesn't automatically detect the otus device. As for it failing on boot. I do believe it has something to do with the otus device being loaded too late. Can you try installing the wpa_supplicant package (even though one is provided in the base system)? Dont forget to add 
	
	



```
wpa_supplicant_program="/usr/local/sbin/wpa_supplicant"
```
 to your rc.conf after. Also, try changing that "SYNCDHCP" to just "DHCP".


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 23, 2018)

Checkout /etc/rc.d/netwait
# The netwait script helps handle two situations:
#  - Systems with USB or other late-attaching network hardware which
#    is initialized by devd events.  The script waits for all the
#    interfaces named in the netwait_if list to appear.

/etc/rc.conf

```
netwait_enable=YES"
netwait_timeout="60"           # Total number of seconds to perform pings.
netwait_if=""                  # Wait for active link on each interface in this list.
netwait_if_timeout="30"        # Total number of seconds to monitor link state.
```


----------

